
Problems with Amazon Refund/Return Process - TrumphJunior
Recently, I bought an item from Amazon and requested a Refund. The Refund was granted but it took around 2 weeks to get credited to my account. Has anyone else faced problems with the Refund&#x2F;Return process?
======
Davidbrcz
That is not a problem. They probably waited your package to refund you

~~~
TrumphJunior
But they know that my package will reach them. Why can't they give me the
refund earlier, so that I can buy a new item again.

~~~
Davidbrcz
\- How could they know that you are not going to screw them by asking a refund
and then not sending back the item ?

\- They may want to inspect the item before refunding you. Maybe you broke the
item, void the warranty for some reason and want a refund.

And the list could go on and on. There is nothing wrong with that attitude. If
it takes too long (over a month), contact them.

